

Waze Mapping App provides roadmap of the future for app makers - kalisurfer
http://interactionandflow.com/blog/2013/3/19/ive-seen-tomorrow-and-its-a-wazeian-world

======
gcb0
waze is the most obnoxiously intrusive interfaces for open maps, but sadly the
only one for mobile phones.

~~~
kalisurfer
I'd love to know what is obnoxious and intrusive? There certainly some room
for improvement when it comes to the hierarchy of rerouting, vs user chat
prompts vs head ups (police in 1 mile). But what do you have an issue with ?

~~~
gcb0
you just described it :)

wife uses it. everytime i'm driving and she sets that up instead of navigator
on my phone i go crazy how it likes to show up chat and whatever covering all
of the screen with total disregard for the importance of instructions on the
screen.

basically it goes like that: "turn .... in x miles" in my head "was that right
or left, let me see the map" popup! traffic alert|police|accident|chat x miles
down (but never mind you are going to leave this lane sooner)

or popup! something in 1 mile! click here if it's not there ... popup
disappears BEFORE you are there.

or popup! something important in this route, click here to change routes
...popup disappears the exact second you are on a red light and finally able
to click the change route button.

anyway. call me old fashioned, but that interface sucks for everything. i
rater use a saner gps. and even if i have a passenger, i'd rather he/she goes
writing down the gas prices in gasbuddy than fighting with waze's interface

~~~
kalisurfer
well if i worked with or for Waze, this feedback would go straight to their
product / UX team

